# 1962 Schwinn Heavy Duty Wasp as good as it gets!!



## 37schwinn (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty close to NOS! *This has been sitting in my attic long enough *brought it down last weekend and put it together. It has some minor shelf wear but must be seen in person to appreciate the condition. Heavy Duty with US Royal Nobby tires, 2 speed kick back red band Bendix, Bendix model K front hub heavy duty spokes  I added the NOS Delta Road liter and ding dong bell, and 1962 plate. My pictures don't do it justice. I'm going to list this for sale tomorrow night on ebay and also in our For Sale thread and I wanted to add this to the Schwinn Forum first.*


----------



## ballooney (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow!  Stunning bike.  Good luck with your sale.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 23, 2013)

PM sent re: price


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice Wasp , looks new to me , how much are you going to ask for it ?
 Did you see the pair of 1963 Hollywood and Typhoon two speed kickbacks I picked up at an auction on the 14th , I posted them on the middle weight section ?
  Thanks , Lee


----------



## 37schwinn (Sep 23, 2013)

*A couple more pics*

The bike is as close to new as you can get. I just "loosely" put it together over the weekend to be able to photograph it. 

Still trying to determine a price to list at but the greatest value in this bike is of course the condition. 

I don't  think it's ever been ridden. 

Albert


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2013)

*Very nice*

Wasps are hard to find as it is, but in this condition is unheard of. Congrats to you.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2016)

Never saw a for sale ad here on the Cabe. Did you eventually list it on eBay and has it been sold?


----------



## 1969nam (May 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Never saw a for sale ad here on the Cabe. Did you eventually list it on eBay and has it been sold?



This posting is over 3 years old.


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

1969nam said:


> This posting is over 3 years old.




Yes, I know it is, but I want that Wasp.


----------



## 1969nam (May 17, 2016)

I hope you get the Wasp. Can't beat an NOS bike from 50's or 60's !


----------



## irideiam (May 20, 2016)

Sorry but doesn't the seat tube Chicago Schwinn look like a water slide on decal with the line on the edge as opposed to ORG screening. Makes me question if it was NOS or restored......


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2016)

irideiam said:


> Sorry but doesn't the seat tube Chicago Schwinn look like a water slide on decal with the line on the edge as opposed to ORG screening. Makes me question if it was NOS or restored......









That is a decal, and they always were. Only thing screened was the chain guard markings starting in 59. The fork darts were also screened versus hand striped at some point but haven't narrowed down the year when that started.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That is a decal, and they always were. Only thing screened was the chain guard markings starting in 59. The fork darts were also screened versus hand striped at some point but haven't narrowed down the year when that started.



My 58 is hand done if that helps.


----------



## irideiam (May 21, 2016)

Have 61-67s that don't appear to be decals.....they appear screened on


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2016)

irideiam said:


> Have 61-67s that don't appear to be decals.....they appear screened on




Sometimes they do appear to be after weathering and years of cleaning. Truth is, if a marking is on the top, down and seat tube, it's a decal. Other than special pin striping.


----------



## 37schwinn (May 22, 2016)

The bike was sold over three years ago to a Cabe member. And no the bike was not restored it is as close to NOS as you can get. The bike sat in a heated basement in the Midwest for all those years. 
"As good as it gets" 
So please no more PMs offering to buy it or trade something or can pick up immediately, it's long gone.


----------

